# New cage, and a come back :)



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Long time no talk!
Last time I was here I had 6 girls, and couple of them were pregnant when they came to me.

Ive had a year or so break from all things rat, since my old ratties died.

Couple months back I took in 2 little rattie girls. Both of them are 2 and a half years old, my little grannies 









The lighter colour one is Rikku, and the darker one is Lulu 

They are very very shy, but I love them to bits !

Now, that the offtopic is done with, back onto the actual cage!
I recently got an extra couple hundred euros, and me and my boyfriend decided that it was time to get rid of the little cage that the girls are in now. The size of it is 72 x 44 x 43 cm which has been bothering me ALOT. Sure the calculator say its big enough for 2...

So I went a bit overboard, I think, and bought a monster :3 its 79 x 52 x 141 , which apparently would house 10 rats 








The bar spacing scares me a bit, since its 2cm , i think its 0.8inches?

So my question is, Has anyone of you guys seen a cage like this before, have one perhaps? or got a cage with a 2cm bar spacing? And how well have your rats stayed in it.

and your opinnions, if you got any


----------



## Lucys_Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't used a cage like this before, so i can't answer your question, but wow!! I wish i had that cage for my rats! I bet they LOVE IT! What a great rat Mom you must be!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you <3
It seems like it would be easy to clean and suchs, im just so excited for it, cant wait till it arrives! I have bought some hammocks and suchs aswell, from ratpad, for the cage. Now to just wait for them all to arrive


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Your girls look great, very cute 

My cage is a small one, in comparison. But it's big enough for two levels. I think the cleaning is easier. It's basically a bird cage, but the big kind, not a canary type. I think it would be cheaper, and besides, my girls don't seem to want to move around much for some reason. Just my opinion. I can get lazy and don't like moving big things around a lot


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Well the cage that I have for my girls now is small, and very easy to clean. But I want something HUGE! for them, so they can roam around as much as they want :3
and maybe I can get a little rattie friend for them later, if I can convince my boyfriend 
He loves the little buggers, but he doesnt want more pets  I want 2 more mice, and 2 more ratties, so that theres 4 of each! but, will see!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck then


----------



## kamii (Mar 14, 2012)

Whoa, that's a beast of a cage! I love it! XD
My bar spacing is just under 2cm wide (about 18mm?) and my two little does who are under 6 months old don't even try escaping


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah it is a beast! now I wish the beast would move its metally butt and get here already 
Lets hope that my girlies arent going to escape, if they are, my fiance has his hands full of work >:3 He promised me to wire it down if they escape


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a ferret nation cage (which is MONSTROUS and super duper heavy!!!), and it has 1inch bar spacing. I don't have any escapees.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I wish I could of gotten FN, or CN but in here they cost 300-400 euros >< which is way way too much for my current budget :<


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nenn said:


> I wish I could of gotten FN, or CN but in here they cost 300-400 euros >< which is way way too much for my current budget :<


It was definitely a big expenditure at $220, but I was able to snag one with a bit of extra money. They love it! I don't think you'll have a problem with escapees, since my bar spacing is 1 inch, and I don't have any problems. I definitely wouldn't have any young small babies in it though. All 10 of my girls aside from little Ophelia and Alessia are almost full grown, and I keep a close eye on those two, but they don't seem keen on doing anything more than sticking a nose through the bar and sniffing a bit, and then scamper off to play!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

300-400 euros is 394-656dollars , and 220 dollars is 167euros. I really wish it was that cheap here, would of bought it instantly! 

Thats good to hear that you got 1inch bar, and that the adults stay in! I hope mine stay in aswell, which I think they do, hopefully 
and If i get little ones, ill just use the old cage for them until they are bigger, or wire down the big cage.


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nenn said:


> 300-400 euros is 394-656dollars , and 220 dollars is 167euros. I really wish it was that cheap here, would of bought it instantly!
> 
> Thats good to hear that you got 1inch bar, and that the adults stay in! I hope mine stay in aswell, which I think they do, hopefully
> and If i get little ones, ill just use the old cage for them until they are bigger, or wire down the big cage.


Holy cow!!! That IS expensive!!!!Too bad you couldn't order from petsmart.com!!! They're a chain here. Your new cage is awesome though!!! Your girls will love it! When is it suppose to arrive?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Next week! Just got mail that they shipped it, so hopefully monday, or tuesday


----------



## Afwife83 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nenn said:


> Next week! Just got mail that they shipped it, so hopefully monday, or tuesday


Awesome!!! Can't wait to see it all set up!!!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

Theres gonna be lots of pics of it, and the girls then


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a cage that's bar space is an inch. My boys are 3 - 4 months old and don't squeeze through the bars, though I think if they REALLY tried they might be able to.
0.8 inches is indeed smaller and would hold a ratty past 3 - 4 months. If you ever got a baby by the time they're done quarantine they would fit.


----------



## dancingwithwolves (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks great! As the others have said I'm sure it will be no problem.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Beast! That cage is awesome! My cage is a three level homemade cage and I thought that was beast!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

The bars wont be a problem, It arrived 2 days ago, broken. So im waiting for a reply from the company I bought it from. I hope to get full refund, I dont trust overseas shipping anymore


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nenn said:


> Long time no talk!
> Last time I was here I had 6 girls, and couple of them were pregnant when they came to me.
> 
> Ive had a year or so break from all things rat, since my old ratties died.
> ...



I just had to say this, but your rats are stunningly beautiful. I don't know what it is but they are gorgeous absolutely gorgeous.


----------

